
A Study on the Prevalence of WebAssembly in the Wild [pdf] - jhpriestley
https://www.tu-braunschweig.de/Medien-DB/ias/pubs/2019-dimva.pdf
======
jhpriestley
I've been less optimistic about WebAssembly than most HN commenters, but I was
still surprised by this paper. WebAssembly is being used at all on less than
0.2% of sites; those uses boil down to just a couple of hundred of unique
modules; and half of the use is malicious.

Why is WebAssembly such a flop? I would argue it is because it solves a
problem that very few web developers face (pure computation speed) at the cost
of worsening a problem that very many web developers face (complexity of the
web platform).

